# Hello from Jasper Texas



## lablady726 (May 3, 2016)

Hello everyone. I have just made either one of the best commitment or the biggest mistake... We had an old tree fall during a storm last week and in the top was a small bee hive. So I went and bought a box and transferred the bees into it. I am praying we got the Queen! My grandfather used to have bees and I helped him with them. That was a long time ago.... Might as well say I am a newbee! Pun intended.. Lol I am so glad my husband goes along with my hairbrained ideas! So all info for keeping wild bees would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Hello and Welcome! It is a good start. and you should be Okay, wild bees are no different than domestic bees unless they are Africanized. In which case they are simply meaner.


----------



## lablady726 (May 3, 2016)

They are pretty docile. They did get mad when we were moving them. But for two beginners we did ok. This morning my Mr. Went to check on them all were off the tree so I just pray they all made it in the box and are safe. I will ramp up their food this evening. I mixed 1/3 cup of sugar to 2/3 of water last night. Today I will do the 1:1 sugar water and feed them that. They have been thru such a shock. Is there anything I should be doing to help them recover from the tree falling and then the move last night?


----------



## lablady726 (May 3, 2016)

Oooo I forgot to say thank you Tenbears!!! Thank you!!!


----------



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

Just feed them and leave them alone for about 10 days. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## lablady726 (May 3, 2016)

SouthTexasJohn - thank you!!! They are doing great. Just drinking up the sugar water. Also they have completely clear up the hole in the tree and are making comb in the box. Thank you everyone for your advice and comments!!!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource and good luck with your bees.


----------



## lablady726 (May 3, 2016)

Thank you!!!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome 726! They seem to enjoy company around sundown if you can pull up a chair and a relaxing beverage.


----------



## lablady726 (May 3, 2016)

Lol!!! Yes I can!!! Thank you!!!


----------

